# Boat Bill of Sale???



## TRC (May 10, 2007)

Kind of off topic but I have several people interested in buying my boat so I guess I better figure out how to sell it. I'm assuming that it will be different than selling a car since I believe there are three separate titles for the engine, boat itself and the trailer (but not sure). Do you have separate Bill of Sales or can you list the boat, engine and trailer on a single Bill of Sale. Also, I don't own the boat outright as title is held by the Bank of the West. There are also no local branches of this Bank which complicates it further. I'm guessing I could just go to my Bank (Suntrust) and have them notarize the Bill of Sale and forward the $ to Bank of West to payoff the boat and then I am assuming Bank of the West would forward the titles to me to sign and then I would forward to the buyer just as is the case with selling a used car??

Can someone spoon feed me or email me an example of a Boat Bill of Sale or any other tips on the subject. One guy that is very interested lives out of state so I want to make sure all of my ducks are in a row so to speak if and hopefully when the transaction finalizes.

Thanks!!

Tom


----------



## huntnnut (May 10, 2007)

I don't believe a title is required on a boat, motor or boat trailer in GA.  However, I'd suggest a call to your local motor vehicles dept. to be sure of what all is required for the transaction.  

I know you can list all three items on one BOS and in doing so it should include the serial or ID numbers for each item in a way  that it is clear as to which item is being identified.

You should probably sign over the tag receipt on the trailer, although I don't believe it's an absolute requirement.

I purchased the one I have presently through a broker out of state "FL" and I never got a title with mine.  I did have a contract and a closing statement, though buying through a broker is somewhat different than buying direct from an owner so a contract would probably not be required as your BOS should cover that aspect of the sell.


----------



## DaGris (May 10, 2007)

Ga does not have titles on boats. no title required for boat and motor. You should have a trailer tag registration for the trailer. You can list the hull #, motor #, and trailer vin on the bill of sale. Your lienholder will have the M. S. O. ( manufactures statement of origin ), they might send that to you but it isnt worth anything unless your selling it to someone out of state and that state requires a title. The M.S.O. is what they will apply for a title with. I take it you still owe some $ on the boat. Make sure they person you are selling it to knows theres a lien on it and it might take several weeks to get him any paperwork from the bank (if there is any).


----------



## Stock (May 10, 2007)

BILL OF SALE OF BOAT / VESSEL
(Sold with Warranty)

STATE OF GEORGIA 
COUNTY OF ________________  
KNOW ALL PERSONS BY THESE PRESENTS: 

THAT I, ________________________________________________ [seller's name], ("Seller"), of ___________________________________________________________ [seller's address], County of ________________, Georgia, in consideration of a Promissory Installment Note for $ ___________________________________________________________ dollars ($_________________) and a down payment of $ ___________________________________________________________ dollars ($_________________), receipt of payment acknowledged, do hereby sell and transfer to ________________________________________________ [buyer's name], ("Buyer"), of ___________________________________________________________ [buyer's address], County of ________________, Georgia, his/her successors and assigns, the following boat ("Boat"), which is located in the County of ________________, Georgia:

Make:   
Model:    
Year:   
Length:    
Registration, CF or  Document #:   
Serial or Hull ID #:   
General Boat Type:   

To have and to hold the same unto Buyer and Buyer's executors, administrators, and assigns, forever. 

DESCRIPTION OF ENGINE.  The Seller represents that the Boat contains the following engine(s):  
________________________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________________________
[In the lines above, include a description of the Boat's engine(s), such as the make, model, year, type, hours, and serial numbers.] 

DESCRIPTION OF EQUIPMENT.  The Seller represents that the Boat contains the following equipment:  
________________________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________________________
[In the lines above, include a description of the Boat's equipment, such as any deck equipment, electronics, navigation equipment, safety equipment, sails and rigging.] 

WARRANTY.  The Seller warrants that the Seller is the true and lawful owner of the Boat, and that the Boat is free of any and all legal claims, encumbrances, and offsets by others.  Further, the Seller warrants that the Seller will defend the Buyer against any and all lawful claims and demands whatsoever in relation to this bill of sale. 

INSPECTION.  The Boat, Engine(s), and Equipment [choose one:]    _____ have     _____ have not     been inspected by an independent and licensed mechanic or other appropriate professional, and a copy of the inspection report [choose one:]    _____ is     _____ is not     attached and is incorporated as a part of this bill of sale.

The Seller represents to the Buyer that the Boat, Engine(s), and Equipment are in good condition, except for the following defects, if any:
________________________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________________________ 

ADDITIONAL TERMS OF SALE.  The Seller and Buyer agree to the following additional terms in conjunction with this bill of sale:
________________________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________________________

 Seller:



________________________ 
Signature 

Printed Name: _______________________  Buyer:



________________________
Signature

Printed Name: _______________________ 



STATE OF GEORGIA 
COUNTY OF ________________

SWORN TO AND SUBSCRIBED BEFORE ME, this the ____ day of ________________, 20____.



____________________________
NOTARY PUBLIC

My Commission Expires: ________________


----------



## JEG60 (May 10, 2007)

Tom,
Huntnut is correct. No title on boats, motors or trailers in Georgia.  Just a notarized bill of sale listing the year, make, model & serial # for the boat, motor, and trailer. Show  each separately on one bill of sale. You can also list that it includes all attached accessories.  If you have the registration card for the boat, give that to the buyer also. You keep the tag that is currently on the trailer. You can transfer that tag to your next trailer.  Good luck on your sale!


----------



## TRC (May 10, 2007)

Ya'll are awesome. Appreciate the info. 

Tom


----------



## TRC (May 12, 2007)

Ok...a few more questions. I have three separate   Mfg. Statement of Origin for the engine, boat and trailer. Do I keep these or are each of the three original Mfg. Statement of Orgins signed and given the the new owner. I noticed on the Mfg. Statement of Origin for the boat under"Second Assignment" it says that the boat is "new and not been registered in this or any other state" which it is NOT.....it is a used boat! Also on the trailer Certificate of Origin on the back it says "Distribution Dealer" and also where you sign it over asks for an "Odometer Reading" on the trailer....huh???

It looks like there is a good chance it is sold now so I'm trying to figure out what I do with these three Mfg. Statement of Origins for the boat, engine and trailer. Do I sign them over and give the new owner the originals or do I just keep these. I'll be calling the bank on Monday but figure some of you veteran used boat sellers could set me straight. Thanks!!!

Tom


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 12, 2007)

> Do I keep these or are each of the three original Mfg. Statement of Orgins signed and given the the new owner.



You can throw them away.  MSO's are a precursor to title certificates, which the other posters have established we don't have for the equipment in question.  The MSO keeps the equipment off the tax rolls, and as you note, allows the dealer to represent it as "new" until it sold to the first purchaser.  This is important for financing and other reasons.



> .it is a used boat!



Correct, and that is why the MSO's no longer have any significance.  Wallpaper.


----------



## TRC (May 13, 2007)

So....all the new owner gets is the notorized Bill of Sale and the registration card for the trailer?? When I send in the payoff to the Bank it seems like they would send me something that has to be sent to the new owner but according to one poster above the Bank may or may not send me anything?? With what document does the new owner register the boat under his name??? The Bill of Sale with the Hull# or what? Thanks for your input and hopefully some others are learning something!

Tom


----------



## whitworth (May 13, 2007)

*Lends credance to the saying . . .*

the two happiest days a fisherman can have, is the day he buys his boat and the day he sells it.  

I don't think I'll need all that paperwork if I ever sell my float tube.


----------



## JerryC (May 13, 2007)

Check out this link for some info.
http://www.dmv.org/ga-georgia/boat-registration.php#Transfers

And download a bill of sale:
http://motor.etax.dor.ga.gov/forms/pdf/motor/t-7.pdf


----------



## TRC (May 13, 2007)

Thanks for the links! I still need to find a simple USED, "AS IS" boat Bill of Sale. Sure if I do a little diggin I can find one on the internet.

And yes, I will be headed in the direction of a Jon Boat or River Hawk (multiple trolling motors of course), float tube and a fly rod. Atleast for the meantime my days as the owner of $30k plus big boats are over.....and oh yes the big V8 as well thats needed to pull it since I don't have a place at the lake to keep the boat that cost me $68 to fill up last night.

Thanks again for all ya'll help!!!

Tom


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 13, 2007)

> all the new owner gets is the notorized Bill of Sale



Doesn't need to be notarized, no harm if it is.

When you pay off the loan you should get your retail installment contract, or promissory note which you signed, returned to you, marked somehow "paid in full".  This is very important, as with all the bank mergers and whatnot, you don't want your paper floating around.

Also, very likely the bank filed a financing statement (called a UCC-1) recording its security interest in the property.  This is the equivalent to recording the lien on a title certificate for an automobile.  You need to make sure this is marked "canceled", although there is no real harm if it isn't.  The biggest problem is that some one checking the records will get the impression that you still owe the bank some money.  The bank is supposed to cancel this when the loan is paid off but some of them are pretty sloppy about it.

The buyer will send in your registration card and a copy of the bill of sale to DNR who will change its records and send him back a new registration card.  Although you are supposed to do this when the boat is sold, most people wait until its time to renew the registration.

Likewise,   he takes the tag receipt and bill of sale to the tag office, which will transfer the tag to him.  Again, I suspect most people wait until the tag expires and is due for renewal.


----------

